# Spare Parts For 3x3



## Statical (May 17, 2008)

Does anyone know of any website which sells spare parts e.g.( cube edges or corner) ?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 17, 2008)

www.cubesmith.com


----------



## martijn_cube (May 17, 2008)

www.cube4you.com


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 19, 2008)

lol that was easy


----------



## OOOH (May 19, 2009)

Im sorry to bump this old treat.

I bought 2 DIYs from cube4you.com
I lost a center cap from one cube and a corner broke from the other.
You cant buy those parst at cube4you.com / cubesmith.com

So here is the same question again: "Where can you buy 3x3 parts?"


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2009)

www.cubepart.com


----------



## OOOH (May 19, 2009)

Thank you for the link Stefan. However as far as i could see they only sell eastsheen parts and cy4 brand parts. I dont have the c4y cube. I just ordered the cubes from cube4you.

I need a corner of the New Sky Blue DIYKit 3x3x3 Cube Limited Edition(a) 
And i need a center cap from the White 3x3x3 Cube (d)

If someone here got those parts (spare) I'll be glad to buy them from someone


----------

